# Nut job....



## vincev (Feb 8, 2017)

This guy is a nut job.lol I taalked to him when he first advertised the bike and he picked my brain for a half and hour. I agreed to his price then he changed his mind.He ran the bike again at a higher cost.I agreed and again he backed out.Then he ran the bike for $900 and he told me his best offer was $750 and I upped that.He backed out again and said he would run the bike on E Bay.He ran it for $1500 and got nowhere,now its back on CL for $1200.lol


----------



## TheFizzer (Feb 8, 2017)

Yeah I messaged this guy a couple times.  Hope no one buys it from him.


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Feb 8, 2017)

Must be related to the new guy in the white house! !


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 8, 2017)

Go tell that guy to suck the chrome off his rims. That will keep him busy.


----------



## phantom (Feb 8, 2017)

changed


----------



## willswares1220 (Feb 8, 2017)

Some people are impossible to deal with! 
He's not worth the trouble and remember, it's only a bicycle in the end..............and there's always more out there.......


----------



## vincev (Feb 8, 2017)

willswares1220 said:


> Some people are impossible to deal with!
> He's not worth the trouble and remember, it's only a bicycle in the end..............and there's always more out there.......



Yup,not worth getting uptight about.Its a girls bike and his price is too high.Always other bikes out there,the hunt goes on.


----------



## Boris (Feb 8, 2017)

Oh, this thread is about a bicycle that's for sale. You fooled me with the title. I thought you were offering.


----------



## Duck (Feb 8, 2017)

vincev said:


> he picked my brain for a half and hourView attachment 420192



 Anything left?


----------



## Boris (Feb 8, 2017)

Duck said:


> Anything left?




What do you think, given the amount of time Vince's brain was picked?


----------



## vincev (Feb 8, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> What do you think, given the amount of time Vince's brain was picked?



He could have stopped at the 4 minute mark.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 9, 2017)

He really goofed,You offered a great price.He wont get that again


----------



## partsguy (Feb 9, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> Oh, this thread is about a bicycle that's for sale. You fooled me with the title. I thought you were offering.


----------



## Duck (Feb 9, 2017)

...


----------



## blasterracing (Feb 9, 2017)

TRUEBLUE1981 said:


> Must be related to the new guy in the white house! !



No.  The nut job is gone now!


----------



## partsguy (Feb 9, 2017)

Duck said:


> ...
> 
> View attachment 420425



They have just begun





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Feb 9, 2017)

vincev said:


> He could have stopped at the 4 minute mark.



I think Dave was hoping it would last longer than 4 minutes.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 9, 2017)

Wait, so how much did you offer him for a half hour nut job?


----------



## partsguy (Feb 9, 2017)

At least he didn't ask for a boob job. That would be totally out of character!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Feb 10, 2017)

I guess if you get no action at $1200 you raise it up to $1400.lol New price.lol


----------



## partsguy (Feb 11, 2017)

vincev said:


> I guess if you get no action at $1200 you raise it up to $1400.lol New price.lol



I think that is called a reserve auction.






Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

